# Smoked delicacies...



## fivetricks (Sep 17, 2019)

A question for the community as it were.

I by no means consider myself as having "perfected" any one particular smoking staple whether it swim, run, or fly but I find myself lacking inspiration lately having hit a bit of a rut doing the traditional fare as of late.

So here's the question:

What do you guys consider "smoking delicacies"? 

I wouldn't mind doing a bunch of small batch higher end items just to change it up a bit and reinspire myself, but would love to hear inspiration from others much more creative and skilled than myself. Even if it's all cure #2 ideas that finally get me to build the curing chamber I've meant to build for so long now.

Thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

Ive not made them but Smoked Scallops and/or Oysters sound good.  There are a few posts here at SMF. If you can get Whole Ducks, Duck Breast Prosciutto, plain or Smoked, is great. Smoked then Condit the Legs for a traditional Cassoulet. A bean and meat stew. Really good stuff on a cold night...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 17, 2019)

Charcuterie in general for sure, nothing but delicacies.
Takes plenty of talent and patience, and the rewards are simply incredible.

Heart and tongue.

Cheeses.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 17, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> A question for the community as it were.
> 
> I by no means consider myself as having "perfected" any one particular smoking staple whether it swim, run, or fly but I find myself lacking inspiration lately having hit a bit of a rut doing the traditional fare as of late.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you smoke.  Some people stick to mostly pork butt and pork ribs and don't venture far off the beaten path.

If you have never cured chicken or turkey and smoked it that is a must to try out.
Also another not so often performed item is to take a good meatloaf recipe and smoke the meatloaf... mmmmm!

Salmon Lox is a cold smoke that many people don't do.

Do you do sausage smoking of any kind or bacon?  Perhaps practice and get down smoking pork hams for the holidays.

Ever smoke peppers and grind for spices or just smoke some poblanos for Ancho peppers, or jalapenos for Chipotles.

Ever smoke mac 'n cheese?

Try doing a smoked chicken or turkey galantine (fully debone chicked stuffed with stuff and tied up and cooked.

Ever venture into the world of Jerky? If so ever do ground meat jerky?  Ground meat jerky is softer on the teeth and much less labor intensive to whip up.  You can try a variety of flavors in jerky alone.  I like my Italian Cacciatore one that uses red wine for amazing tangy flavor!

Ever do a pork crown roast or plate beef ribs?  Those look spectacular.

I hope some of this give you some ideas that may cause some interest :)


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I find myself lacking inspiration lately having hit a bit of a rut


I was in the exact same place a couple of weeks ago . I was starting cooks to late , over cooking almost everything . Bought that 26 " kettle , smoked my first brisket . Learning the fire management and a cut of meat I've never done before was the most fun I've had doing this in a long time . I'm back to thinking what's next . 

Not knowing what equipment you have , I'll just throw this out there . 
I really enjoy doing sandwich meats ,, whole muscle , poultry breast , eye round and pork loins , ground formed is a blast also . Season it up , make a loaf and smoke it . 

Look for the dried sticks pretzels , or the mixed nuts . Both great smokes . 
Look at Dave's ham injection . The best ham I've ever eaten . Easy to do .


----------



## drdon (Sep 18, 2019)

Scottish eggs.
Spiced almonds.
Bison.
Alligator.
Squirrel.
Hmmmm getting ideas myself.
Don


----------



## Medina Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Beef Cheeks


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

*Fruit, Grilled and/or Smoked*
Whether it's being served hot/fresh, dried/smoked or something in between.
Smoked Apple Dumplings
Grilled Peaches with Crumble Topping
Dried/Smoked Cherries or Blueberries


----------



## texomakid (Sep 18, 2019)

Just last night I had a friend ask if I had ever smoked Cabbage? I sure think one is only limited by their imagination.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Just last night I had a friend ask if I had ever smoked Cabbage? I sure think one is only limited by their imagination.


Not had it smoked, but grilled is pretty good.
Halves and laid on the flat over med- med high heat and close lid.
Give it 15-20 minutes and then flip.
Let butter and seasonings melt into it over the next 15-20 minutes.
Quarter the halves and serve.


----------



## Medina Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

Porchetta slow smoked and then hot seared to make the skin turn crispy crackling.....


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 18, 2019)

I will be saving this thread and referring back it it for future ideas! Keep em coming :-) you guys are awesome


----------



## S-met (Sep 18, 2019)

Oysters are fast and delicious. Assuming you like oysters.

Sausages? Cheese? Start making smoked spices, sauces or condiments?

Smoked cakes or pies?

Smoking your own malts for brewing?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

Lightly smoked lobster tails, shrimp, and scallops. Or you can take them up another notch and wrap them in bacon. 

Fiddleheads with a little garlic and feta cheese.

Stuffed baby portobello schrooms. *Note:* I hate schrooms, but the wife loves them.  

Chris


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 19, 2019)

Haha. Stuffed mushrooms..I love all things mushrooms, but I bet I have screwed up making stuffed mushrooms more than any other single dish in my life. At best they're wrong, at worst they're almost inedible.

Just can't get the feel for them I guess :-)


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 19, 2019)

Smoked prime rib is pretty darn high up the list of deliciousness IMHO.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Fiddleheads with a little garlic and feta cheese.
> 
> Chris


Yum!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yum!



X2...With some minced Fresh Greek Oregano too...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Haha. Stuffed mushrooms..I love all things mushrooms, but I bet I have screwed up making stuffed mushrooms more than any other single dish in my life. At best they're wrong, at worst they're almost inedible.
> 
> Just can't get the feel for them I guess :-)



I really detest mushrooms, so I've been accused of screwing them up on purpose so I don't have to make them often. Sort of like doing laundry and dishes when I first got married. That worked for about a year or so.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

We LOVE Stuffed Mushrooms. We like the Breadcrumb and Cheese filling best but I  really like Crab Stuffed Mushrooms. Our problem, nobody in our area carries the Jumbo Caps or the Bulk Boxes, that you can go through for the biggest. We just get the Blue plastic 1/2 Pound containers of Button Mushrooms. To much work making enough for the family with them little mushrooms...JJ


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep, I have the same selection problem as you Jimmy. I lol'ed when I read fiddleheads. Thought to myself "well if they don't sell em at Walmart, I'm screwed lol"


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 19, 2019)

I have to agree with some of the other people on here that said smoked cheese!  Always great and while some might not right off hand consider cheese a delicacy so to speak check out the price per pound of most smoked cheese.  That to me says it is a delicacy.  Also as others have suggested smoked almonds as well.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 19, 2019)

Would Wagyu beef be considered a delicacy? I've never cooked any nor ate any.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 20, 2019)

any smoked cheese, shrimp, oysters, smoked meatloaf, smoked hotdogs, smoked pork steaks, smoked bologna, stuffed peppers & jalapeno's. Most of these are "finger foods" that I smoke while doing a "long" or over night smoke.

Cold Smoked butter is great on a cooked steak. There are a lot more but this is just a few that came to mind. 

My rule is, If you can eat it you can smoke it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> My rule is, If you can eat it you can smoke it!



Agreed but, Ice Cream in a WSM is tricky!...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 20, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Would Wagyu beef be considered a delicacy? I've never cooked any nor ate any.



I vote yes just because of the price.  I have had the chance to have it a few times and it was very good.  Might have had something to do with the cooks. Tried it once at a restaurant, once from another team at a BBQ comp and once when by brother in law cooked it.


----------

